# Ingresar a la universidad



## FireRaptor

Es sind so viele Verben die ich noch nicht kenne, wie zum Beispiel "ingresar". Ich möchte wissen, wie muss ich "Quiero ingresar a la universidad" auf Deutsch sagen.

Hay muchos verbos que aún no conozco, por ejemplo "ingresar". Quisiera saber cómo debo decir "Quiero ingresar a la universidad" en alemán.

Ich will in die Universität hereinkommen  ¿¿¿???

Agradezco correcciones del texto también/Ich Danke für Korrekturen der Text auch.


----------



## spielenschach

Supongo que es "in der Universität einzutreten": ... und er faßte daher den Entschluß, *in den Lehrkörper* der Berliner Universität *einzutreten [*ADB:Stein, Heinrich Freiherr von – Wikisource*]*.

Confirma con un natural.


----------



## elroy

Spielenschach: In Deinem Satz bezieht sich "eintreten" auf den "Lehrkörper"; bei "der Berliner Universität" handelt es sich einfach um eine weitere Bestimmung des Lehrkörpers.

ingresar a la universidad = sich an der Universität immatrikulieren/einschreiben


----------



## spielenschach

Danke


elroy said:


> Spielenschach: In Deinem Satz bezieht sich "eintreten" auf den "Lehrkörper"; bei "der Berliner Universität" handelt es sich einfach um eine weitere Bestimmung des Lehrkörpers.
> 
> ingresar a la universidad = sich an der Universität immatrikulieren/einschreiben


----------



## Sidjanga

Je nach Kontext sind auch andere (und allgemeinere) Übersetzungen möglich.

Man könnte zum Beispiel einfach "_Ich will an die Uni(versität)_" sagen.

In welchem Zusammenhang steht Dein Satz?


----------



## FireRaptor

Ich will auf den Lehrkörper der Universität eintreten
Ich will an der Universität eintreten
Ich will mir an der Universität einschreiben/immatrikulieren

Sag mir, wenn diese Sätze richtig sind.

Eine andere Frage, was ist "Hereinkommen"??

Por favor, agradezco correcciones aparte de las que pido.


----------



## Sidjanga

FireRaptor said:


> (...) Sag mir, wenn *ob *diese Sätze richtig sind. (...)


Möglich: _Ich will *dem *Lehrkörper der Universität *bei*treten_. 
Einfacher und viel natürlicher ist jedoch: _Ich will an der Universität *lehren*._

_Ich will *in die*_* _Universität eintreten._ - klingt nicht sehr natürlich. *[wohin -> Akk.]
_
 Ich will *mich *an der Universität einschreiben/immatrikulieren. _ - klingt gut und natürlich; in einem informellereren Kontext würde man allerdings einfach _an der Uni _sagen, oder einfach

_Ich will xy *studieren*._
_Ich will mich *für *xy *einschreiben*.
__Ich will mich *an *der AB-Uni *immatrikulieren*. 
__Ich will mich *an *der AB-Uni *für *xy *einschreiben*._

_studieren _bedeutet im Deutschen in einem solchen Zusammenhang immer an der Universität/(Fach-)Hochschule; daher klingt es meistens übertrieben und ist überflüssig, die Uni extra zu erwähnen, außer man sagt direkt, an welcher Uni man sich einschreiben will (wie in den letzten beiden Sätzen).

*hereinkommen *in diesem Zusammenhang (Universitäten, Studiengänge, etc) bedeutet normalerweise, dass man einen Platz bekommen hat, dass man es geschafft hat, das man "genommen" wurde.


----------

